# Dexamethasone (Corticosteroid)



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Hello to to everyone on the discussion board this is my very first post!!!

My question is has anyone ever used Dexamethasone which is a (Corticosteroid)???

If you have used it, what did you use it for and what was the amount you either injected or orally took???

I am interested in this product as it releives pain and can give you an euphoric feeling, thus taking me to places in training and competition I have never been.

I thankyou for your time,

Nodoggy!!!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Let me welcome you to the board my friend.

Unfortunatally i have never heard of this product before, so i cannot help you.

Some of the other members may have tryed or heard of it tho,

Welcome again, hope you stick around.

Paul


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

This is taken orally or can be found in creams. It is a "Catabolic steroid" which is designed to break down fats, protiens, carbs etc so that the body has fuel in times of stress, kinda like a synthetic form of the hormone Cortisol.

It is used mostly reducing inflamation, it probably would kill pain but I really don't see that it has any use in bodybuilding as it does the opposite of what you are trying to do ie Build your body


----------



## Wrongun (Apr 9, 2003)

It actually comes in a variety of forms

Tablets

Capsules

Injection

Eye drops

Dexamethasone is a long-acting corticosteroid prescribed for a variety of skin and soft tissue conditions caused by allergy or inflammation. The drug can be injected directly into joints to relieve joint pain and stiffness due to rheumatoid arthritis. It can also be injected into the vein for the emergency treatment of hock and brain swelling (due to head injury, stroke or tumour), asthma, and emphysema. Eye drops are available to treat eye inflammation.

Wrongun!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Thanks for the info WG. Didnt know most of that tbh.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

Good info above bro....

It is catabolic and unless you have severe pain, i see no use for it in a body-building context. If you are in pain, your body is obviously telling you something... Same for Nubain too...


----------



## Wrongun (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by 3MOD3
> 
> *Good info above bro....*
> 
> ...


Could not agree more. It pays to listen to your body IMHO

Wrongun!


----------

